# The Pompano are Here | STUD Pomps!



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Video - 




Managed to get a couple Stud Pompano! Be sure to check out the adventure we had the other day including the Saltoogan Sqaud, Bama Beach Bum, and AnglerUp!

Hey folks thanks for watching i hope all of you enjoyed the video! In this episode me and the Saltoogan Squad teamed up on a trek in search of some Pompano. We were joined by two cool guest, the first being Bama Beach Bum, and the second being Anglerup. It was a cool experience to fish with these guys and i know we will definitely do it again here soon. I'm going to try and start getting a little more educated in the beach fishing world so i can make some cool videos for you all. Any tips would be appreciated! Tight lines folks!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice work yall! You look like y’all had a blast.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll be vacationing down there (Panama City) in mid July. What are the chances of the Pomps still being around?


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Nice bro!


----------



## Lloydcmas (Feb 20, 2018)

Awesome. Its hard not to get hooked on surf fishing once you get a couple big pomps!


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

They will still be around just not as thickk.


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks brotha!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Next time You come back and film, schedule a trip with GrouperKing! I am sure he’d hook you up with more monster Pompano. 

Also, where do y’all reside?


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Tell GrouperKing to reach out to us! Residing do you mean like where we were?


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

KyleForAwhile! said:


> Tell GrouperKing to reach out to us! Residing do you mean like where we were?


To reside = to live somewhere. Translation: "where yall from?" 
SurfFishingMeister likes to use big words but don't let him scare you. He's really a good guy


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

We are from Pace Florida.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for translating for me Diggety! I do get too wordy.


----------



## Woody Forbs (Feb 14, 2018)

Back in the day, being "cool" meant you didn't have to say so ... .


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

So Grouperking is the resident Pompano expert? He's gonna regret you guys telling me that! lol


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Lol


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Woody, it was our first time meeting him. Called Respect man, thanks though


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol...definitely not an expert. ...but I do get lucky from time to time. But thank you !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Lol...definitely not an expert. ...but I do get lucky from time to time. But thank you !


I dunno Russ. I still don’t see a Pomp on the tourney board from you!! Lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I dunno Russ. I still don’t see a Pomp on the tourney board from you!! Lol


I only landed 2 today. I lost a sure nuff fine one at the shore. If it hadn't have been so late ,I would have stopped by and had one weighed for my aggregate. I caught a decent whiting as well. I fished until dark and I had a hell of a walk /drag back to the truck. Hopefully I'll catch some bigger ones. Due to the rain and the cold front I'm going to take a couple days off fishing. By the way what's the biggest whiting so far ?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> I only landed 2 today. I lost a sure nuff fine one at the shore. If it hadn't have been so late ,I would have stopped by and had one weighed for my aggregate. I caught a decent whiting as well. I fished until dark and I had a hell of a walk /drag back to the truck. Hopefully I'll catch some bigger ones. Due to the rain and the cold front I'm going to take a couple days off fishing. By the way what's the biggest whiting so far ?


1.525lbs


----------



## Woody Forbs (Feb 14, 2018)

KyleForAwhile! said:


> Woody, it was our first time meeting him. Called Respect man, thanks though



I was making reference to the text.

The cool experience, cool guests, cool video ...

Too much "cool" ... 

Hype and limited vocabulary might make good advertising. 

But it's not necessarily appreciated on an information board.


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Interesting, i thought you were referencing the video haha. thanks for watching man!


----------

